# Hot Kielbasa Dip



## Raine (Aug 18, 2004)

Hot Kielbasa Dip

1 pkg (8 oz) light cream cheese
½ cup light sour cream
1/3 cup skim milk
1 tbsp mayonnaise, reduced fat
½ tsp Worcestershire sauce
8 oz fully cooked reduced fat kielbasa or Polish sausage, finely chopped
½ cup slice green onions, divided
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese
Assorted crackers or raw vegetables

In a 1-1/2 qt. Microwave-safe bowl, heat cream cheese, uncovered on high for 1 minute. Stir in the sour cream, milk, mayonnaise and Worcestershire sauce. Add the kielbasa, ¼ cup onions and Parmesan cheese; mix well. Microwave, uncovered on high for 3-4 minutes or until heated thorough, stirring once. Sprinkle with remaining onion. Serve with crackers or vegetables. Yield: 3 cups


----------



## Jermosh (Aug 19, 2004)

this would be good with Tasso ham and Andoulie sausage inplace of keilbasa. It would have a nice kick to it.


----------



## Raine (Aug 19, 2004)

Those would probably be good subsitutes.


----------

